# Laxative while breastfeeding?



## bleuelephante (Jul 26, 2012)

I know stimulant laxatives are not the healthiest thing, but we are going on vacation for a few weeks and every time we fly internationally I get constipated. It is so annoying. I try to drink water, eat fiber, etc., and nothing helps and I hate having to think about it. So, I bought some chewable laxative stuff, and then I realized, duh, I'm breastfeeding. I was dumb and didn't think about it. I'm thinking they are probably not safe to take while breastfeeding, right? Or does anyone have a suggestion for a chewable fiber-type supplement I could just take every day while traveling to prevent it? I wanted something easy to take, not something I have to stir into a drink or whatever.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

I would imagine whether or not this would be safe for your child will depend on a number of things, like how old they are, if they are taking solids, their health, etc. Would you consider doing something else to help w/ the constipation? Probiotics can help. I started giving them to my youngest who has issues w/ constipation as the last thing he consumes each day & he's been regular since. A woman I talk w/ at my health food store suggested that to me & she said everyone she's known has had success w/ it. Some actually say that being constipated is more related to lack of healthy gut flora than fiber. Lots of healthy fats can be helpful also.

Hope you have a safe trip!

Sus


----------



## bleuelephante (Jul 26, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama24-7*
> 
> I would imagine whether or not this would be safe for your child will depend on a number of things, like how old they are, if they are taking solids, their health, etc. Would you consider doing something else to help w/ the constipation? Probiotics can help. I started giving them to my youngest who has issues w/ constipation as the last thing he consumes each day & he's been regular since. A woman I talk w/ at my health food store suggested that to me & she said everyone she's known has had success w/ it. Some actually say that being constipated is more related to lack of healthy gut flora than fiber. Lots of healthy fats can be helpful also.
> 
> ...


Oh, my baby girl, 6 months, is not constipated. I was only talking about myself, but wondered if it would go through my breastmilk to her if I took it. I already take probiotics and they haven't helped me in that area. But, thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleuelephante*
> Oh, my baby girl, 6 months, is not constipated. I was only talking about myself, but wondered if it would go through my breastmilk to her if I took it. I already take probiotics and they haven't helped me in that area. But, thanks for your thoughts!


I realize that you were talking about yourself







I was mentioning the probiotics taken right before bed as helping my youngest. The lady at the health food store said it has helped adults.

Perhaps fats then. Healthy fats (coconut oil, EVOO, animal fats) aren't as bad as the mainstream makes them out to be.

Good luck!

Sus


----------



## Ricini (Jul 18, 2011)

In the case that you are constipated while going on vacation moving the bowels by swallowing a good dose Castor Oil - normally 2 oz - will not have any effects upon breastfeeding for Castor Oil will not work directly in your bowels but indirectly by activating or synthethizing several substances in your body.


----------



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

My midwife just suggested that I take 1000 mg of magnesium/day for my post-partum constipation (and I am breastfeeding). She said it moves water into the bowels. I started yesterday and it already has improved things...perhaps this is something you can try on vacation.


----------

